# 3D-printed concrete houses



## Allegra (Jun 6, 2018)

Netherlands to host small community of 3D-printed houses :

_While the first house will be printed off-site by the concrete printer at Eindhoven University of Technology, the other four houses included in the project will be built using an on-site printer.
The houses will look like "erratic blocks in a green landscape," and their unusual design "can be realized thanks to one of the key features of 3D-printing: the ability to construct almost any shape," according to a press release._







I wonder if those cool houses will be like mushrooms all over the earth in the future.


----------



## Jeffbert (Jun 7, 2018)

I think the concrete will be anything but 'cool' once the summer sun has it way.  So, how long does it take to print them? Say, the one on the far left?


----------



## Brian G Turner (Jun 7, 2018)

I recently watched a video on something similar - though perhaps with more practical intentions in mind:





Seems to be quite a few on YouTube, judging by the recommendations list.


----------



## Jeffbert (Jun 9, 2018)

Hmm. I like my house. That one is so small, it does not even have an indoor shower.  O.k., given that it is made for the purpose of giving durable shelter to those who lack it, it seems a good idea.


----------



## Foxbat (Jun 9, 2018)

Here's an article on concrete printing.
Concrete 3D printer: the new revolution!


----------



## Foxbat (Jun 9, 2018)

Allegra said:


> I wonder if those cool houses will be like mushrooms all over the earth in the future.



Why do those houses make me think of Planet Of The Apes?


----------

